# Housing together



## sulcata1861 (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it safe to house 2 hatchling together?? One sulcata and one a leopard?


----------



## dannylozano10 (Apr 10, 2016)

No it's not there should never be pairs


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2016)

you shouldn't have pairs together and you should never mix species


----------



## sulcata1861 (Apr 10, 2016)

That what I had read but always see people doing it. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2016)

sulcata1861 said:


> That what I had read but always see people doing it. Thanks!



People make all sorts of mistakes for all sorts of reasons. We are giving advice based on our experiences and what we think is best.

There are two kinds of keepers out there. Those who have had problems or lost animals due to mistakes like mixing species and keeping tortoises in pairs, and those who haven't… yet.


----------



## sulcata1861 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> People make all sorts of mistakes for all sorts of reasons. We are giving advice based on our experiences and what we think is best.
> 
> There are two kinds of keepers out there. Those who have had problems or lost animals due to mistakes like mixing species and keeping tortoises in pairs, and those who haven't… yet.


My sulcata is my first tortoise and he's 10 months old now and so far he's healthy, happy, and disease and parasite free! That being said I don't really want to risk him getting sick from the leopard tortoise I'll be getting tomorrow... I've already got two different set ups but thought I'd ask since I've seen it done so much... I'll just keep my leopard in his quarantine set up instead of putting them together after the 3 month quarantine! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2016)

sulcata1861 said:


> My sulcata is my first tortoise and he's 10 months old now and so far he's healthy, happy, and disease and parasite free! That being said I don't really want to risk him getting sick from the leopard tortoise I'll be getting tomorrow... I've already got two different set ups but thought I'd ask since I've seen it done so much... I'll just keep my leopard in his quarantine set up instead of putting them together after the 3 month quarantine! Thanks for the quick response!



This is a good plan. Your tortoises will be much happier as the sole kings of their castles. These two species are really not compatible in any way. DIfferent diet, different habits, vastly different personalities, etc...


----------

